# 08 System Six 1 actual pictures and weight



## isaac brown (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm about to pull the trigger on an 08 system six 1 lightning white, but can't find any real world pics or weight. 

If you have them let's see them.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry no pics. But I have seen it in person & it is by far the best looking paint scheme of the 08 systemsix's. I have a 2008 SystemSix 4 in blue and it is hot, especially after putting my campy on it. I weighed the SystemSix with Rival and it weighed 17.5 pounds in 52 cm size, so the advertised weights on the cannondale website are pretty accurate.
It says the System6 1 which you are interested in weighs 16.7 pounds, so that is about right.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I copied this from an ealier thread about my new System6. I bought the frame and the crankset and then built the bike myself. 

Before I started hanging any components on the frame, I weighed it, 5.4 lbs. !!! 

Here’s the build:

Frame SystemSix Team Si
Fork SystemSix Carbon
Rims Mavic Ksyrium SL - Enduro ceramic bearing set
Tires Vredestein Fortezza Tri-Cmp, foldable, 700 x 23c
Pedals Look Keo HM Ti
Crank Cannondale Hollowgram SL Compact, 36/50 
Chain Shimano Dura-Ace
Rear Cogs Shimano Dura-Ace, 12-25
Bottom Bracket Cannondale BB30 w/ceramic bearings
Front Derailleur SRAM Force
Rear Derailleur SRAM Force - Enduro ceramic bearings
Shifters SRAM Rival
Handlebars Easton, EC-90 Equipe
Stem SystemSix C1 Carbon
Headset SystemSix C1 Carbon
Brakeset Ciamillo Components - Negative G - Swiss Stop GHP pads
Brakelevers SRAM Rival
Saddle Fi'zi:k Aliante Ti
Seat Post USE Alien Cyclops Carbon

15.78 lbs.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

stwok said:


> I copied this from an ealier thread about my new System6. I bought the frame and the crankset and then built the bike myself.
> 
> Before I started hanging any components on the frame, I weighed it, 5.4 lbs. !!!
> ...


Dang - that's kinda heavy.  

What did you mean to type for the frame weight?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

peterpen said:


> Dang - that's kinda heavy.
> 
> What did you mean to type for the frame weight?



5.4 lbs. - includes the frame (56cm) ,fork, headset, spacers, crankset, water bottle bolts, and cable guide.

The bike including pedals weighed 15.78 lbs.


----------



## R2000BikeNut (May 28, 2004)

*Here is a photo of mine*

Here is my X-mas from the wife. Working with my brother and fellow enthusiasts she was able to determine my bike of choice and suprised my with this.

View attachment 112415


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

That's a great job by your wife. :thumbsup:


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

A Christmas you won't forget!

Does your wife have any unmarried sisters?


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*Which is Lightning White?*

Sorry for the thread jack, but which paint scheme is Lightning White? There's an all white one for the Ultimate and the black-white one, but both are called Lightning White. I'm about to put an order in for a SuperSIx 2 and would like to get the all white frame if it's an option. I know the website says the SS 2 only comes in Clear Coat and Race Red, but the OP seemed to be able to order a Lightning White for the SS 1, which is also not an option on the website. Anyone know what paint schemes are really available and if I can get the all white one for a SS 2?


----------



## R2000BikeNut (May 28, 2004)

Yea I won't forget this one (and she won't let me).
She has two unmarried sisters. I'll put in a word for ya stwok!

Wheezer, the OP is asking for a SystemSix 1 in lightning white (see the picture above). I think you are talking about the SuperSix. For 2008, The SuperSix Ultimate comes in Lightning White (all white) and Black (w/white lettering), this color is called "clear coat".


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow! What a Christmas present and what a bike. I am getting the exact same bike in 62cm and my team colors and I simply can not wait. I have heard great things about the frame and I am currently on a six 13 and it rides really well, I hear the system six is even better. My only bummer was the wheels?!? What's up with Cannondale putting limp wheels on a 3k bike with Dura Ace? It's so not Cannondale as they always spec'd their bikes great. Also, I would like to see Cannondale put a bit more in the System Six and less than the Super Six. We need to remember that all the big victories of Liquid Gas (Giro, Leige) were on the System Six and the Barloworld climber jersey was on the System Six as the Super Six was only available in July in one size.

Great bike, let us know your thoughts.


----------

